# Vệ sinh túi da trắng dễ dàng trong nháy mắt



## toilaaido (22/12/21)

Vệ sinh túi da trắng dễ dàng trong nháy mắt Giờ hãy bắt tay vào thực hiện cách làm sạch túi xách nam màu trắng cùng chúng tôi nhé: Cách làm sạch túi da màu trắng Bước 1: Bước đầu tiên bạn hãy sử dụng một khăn bông đã chuẩn bị lau sạch qua một lượt chiếc túi xách của công ty sản xuất sổ da tại tphcmmình. Bước này nhằm phủi đi những bụi bẩn mới bám lên túi xách, tiếp đó bạn pha loãng cồn bằng nước ấm, với những vết bẩn lâu ngày các bạn có thể áp dụng mẹo làm sạch túi xách màu trắng đơn giản như pha dung dịch cồn loãng cùng vài giọt xà phòng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cách làm sạch túi da màu trắng Bước 2: Bước tiếp theo là dùng khăn sạch, thấm nhẹ vào dung dịch đã pha và công ty sản xuất sổ bìa dachà lên vùng bị lấm bẩn cho tới khi chúng được làm sạch. Lưu ý cho những ai mới lần đầu thử mẹo làm sạch túi xách nam màu trắng đó là khi lau vết bẩn các bạn nên lau theo hướng vòng kim đồng hồ, với những túi xách có vân các bạn có thể lau xuôi theo đường vân túi, thực hiện cách làm sạch túi xách nam màu trắng như thế này sẽ giúp làm sạch sâu và giúp chiếc túi mềm mại hơn. Đối với những vết bẩn trên túi xách da như: vết dầu mỡ, thức ăn dính phải hay đi trời mưa về thì bạn chỉ cần dùng khăn bông mịn, mềm thấm chút nước ấm thì có thể tẩy sạch được. Trong trường hợp vết bẩn dính chặt hơn thì bạn có thể dùng thêm giấm hoặc chanh thì có thể giải quyết được hết mà không để lại mùi. Sau khi đã thực hiện những bước làm sạch túi xách nam màu trắng ở trên, các bạn nên để túi xách khô tự nhiên trong vòng 30 phút thay vì dùng máy sấy. Khí nóng ở máy sấy sẽ làm nứt nẻ bề mặt da của chiếc túi đồng thời khiến chiếc túi xách dễ bị hỏng nhanh hơn, trường hợp các bạn quá vội có thể sử dụng quạt để tăng tốc độ làm khô của chiếc túi xách. Cách làm sạch túi da màu trắng Bước 3: Bước cuối cùng trong công đoạn tẩy vết dơ trên túi xách nam màu trắng đó là đánh bóng túi da. Sử dụng xi đánh giày đã chuẩn bị đánh bóng toàn bộ bề mặt của túi xách, để cẩn thận hơn, chúng tôi xin giới thiệu cho bạn thêm mẹo làm sạch túi xách màu trắng đó là sử dụng băng dính. Rất đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần dán băng dính lên bề mặt da để kiểm tra sâu những đường gân túi, cách làm sạch túi xách nam màu trắng này rất hiệu quả đối với những vết bẩn do phấn hay mascara gây nên đó. Lưu ý phương pháp tẩy vết dơ túi xách nam bằng cồn chỉ áp dụng cho túi da bóng cao cấp, các dòng da lộn không thể sử dụng phương pháp này. Một số lưu ý về Cách làm sạch túi da màu trắng Không nên dùng khăn tẩm sẵn hóa chất: Bạn không nên dùng các loại khăn giấy ướt có tẩm hóa chất để lau lên bề mặt da. Vì chúng sẽ khiến cho da nhanh bị khô, phai màu. Thay vì dùng khăn ướt bạn nên sử dụng khăn mềm nhúng vào nước ấm để lau sạch túi. Lau túi theo chiều dọc: Khi túi xách màu trắng bị bám bẩn bạn nên dùng khăn mềm thấm nước ấm lau theo chiều dọc ( theo thớ da) của túi xách không nên lau theo chiều ngang để tránh bề mặt túi bị xù, nứt bong tróc. Cần làm sạch ngay lập tức khi túi xách da bị bẩn: Túi xách da nam màu trắng bị bẩn nếu để lâu ngày vết bẩn sẽ cóc lại rất khó tẩy sạch. Vì vậy, khi thấy có dấu hiệu túi xách bị bẩn bạn cần phải tẩy sạch vết dơ trên túi xách nam màu trắng ngay lập tức. Không nên dùng nước để lau các vết dầu mỡ: nếu chẳng may dầu mỡ dính lên túi xách nam màu trắng bạn cần lau sạch vết bẩn ngay lập tức bằng khăn vải mềm, lau khô. Lưu ý: không nên dùng nước để lau vì nó sẽ khiến da dễ đổi màu. Hạn chế để tiếp xúc với ánh mặt trời: Ánh nắng mặt trời chính là nguyên nhân khiến túi xách da của bạn nhanh bị khô và bong tróc. Vì vậy, bạn nên hạn chế để túi xách tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời. Cách làm sạch túi da màu trắng Khử mùi túi xách bằng bột banking soda: Banking soda có tác dụng khử mùi rất tốt, bạn có thể lấy một lượng nhỏ bột banking soda cho vào một chiếc túi vải rồi để trong túi sau 24h. Điều này sẽ giúp túi trở nên thơm tho hơn đấy. Bảo quản túi xách da bằng cách nhồi bông: Việc nhồi bông vào túi xách sẽ giúp chiếc túi của bạn giữ được form dáng như ban đầu. Cách bảo quản đồ da tránh mốc ẩm vào thời tiết mưa nồm: Hạn chế để túi xách ở những nơi ẩm thấp, không nên để túi sát nền xi măng hoặc nền nhà. Bởi hơi đất sẽ khiến cho túi xách dễ dàng bị ẩm mốc. Ngoài ra, bạn nên hạn chế để túi xách tiếp xúc với nước mưa, mồ hôi cơ thể. Khi túi bị dính nước bạn chỉ nên dùng vải khô mềm lau dần cho đến lúc khô sau đó để túi ở những nơi thoáng mát để bề mặt da khô tự nhiên. Cách bảo quản túi xách da màu trắng trong thời tiết khô nóng: Vào mùa hè thời tiết rất oi bức điều này có thể khiến bìa da đựng bằng tốt nghiệp cho bề mặt da bị khô. Để khắc phục tình trạng này, ban có thể lấy một lượng nhỏ kem dưỡng da bôi lên bề mặt da sau đó để cho túi khô tự nhiên. Cách tốt nhất để giữ túi xách da nam màu trắng luôn bền đẹp bạn nên làm mới đồ da ít nhất 1 năm 2 lần để da túi luôn được mềm mại.


----------

